# Help all leaves turning yellow



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 4, 2010)

This is a Pure Power plant from G13 labs purchased from Attitude. 
Grown in 100% FoxFarm soil with about 20% perlite added. Runoff of water is 6.5 and grow room temp is between 74-76 degrees F humidity is about 40%. 600 watt hps air cooled hood about 18 inches from top canopy. I feed once a week using FoxFarms full line of nutes. I just started flowering approx 2 weeks ago and I noticed all of the fan leaves turning yellow. Should I feed every other watering? I just didn't want to over nute them so i stuck with once a week of 2 tsp Tiger Bloom and 2 tbls of Big Bloom and 1/8th tsp of Open Sesame PHed to 6.5. They are in 5 gallon containers. When they needed water in between feedings I fed them with PHed water of 6.5. Could this be a cal/mag deficiency or do they need more nutes?  I just started the 3rd week of nutrients 2tsp of Grow 2tsp of Tiger Bloom 2Tbls of Big Bloom and 1/8th of Beastie Blooms.  No sign of nute burn. Thanks guys, this is my 2nd grow


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2010)

hi gooey ..
certainly "looks" like an N deficiency to me.. I'd give her a good boost of Grow BIG ASAP. She's going to need it throughout the first 2 weeks flowering at least..."IMHO"


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 5, 2010)

Its funny you say that Hick I was thinking the same thing. But according to the fox farm feeding schedule it says no grow big during the first 2 weeks of switching over to 12/12. I'm going into my 3rd week and introduced grow big according to their feeding schedule. Wish me luck I hope it does not affect to much of the yield. I will give a update with pics at the end of the grow


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 6, 2010)

week 3 and 4 call for 2 tsp of both Grow Big, and Tiger Bloom, you should get your green back in this period.  I've used FF since moving indoors, and I have not had mine yellow that early.  Were you giving the 3 tsp of Grow Big for the last 2 weeks of veg?  Could be that when you are watering in between feedings you are flushing out the nutes to.  When watering in between feedings I only give just enough to perk them up again, I do not water until run off from the bottom.

These next 2 weeks should fix ya IMO, and just be careful when giving those in between drinks would be my guess.  Good Luck!


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 6, 2010)

What's up freedom. I did not give them the 3 tsps of grow big cause I just transplanted them into 5 gallon containers so I figured the fresh fox farm soil would supply enough N. When watering between feeding I did supply phed water till it ran out of the pots. I did this so I would not have salt build up like I had in my last grow. I'm thinking it's a N defiency if it is will the leaves turn green again or is the damage done ? And will it affect my overall yield?Will post some new pics in a couple of days. Thanks alot for your reply


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 6, 2010)

Today is their 2nd feeding on week 3 of 12/12 using foxfarms schedule. I went full strength using 2 tsp of grow big and tiger bloom, 1 tbs of big bloom and 1/8 tsp of beastie bloom ph adjusted to 6.5. I am a bit worried I'm going to fry my plants so I grabed my ppm meter and took a sample it's was close to 1750 ppm with my aged water being roughly 135 ppm so that leaves me with 1615  ppm of nutes. I watered them and I'm starting to panic. Any thoughts?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm feeding my C99 x AK47 1 1/2 times the recomended dose of full line-up FF nutes, and was not even able to get a slight nute burn on the tips.  This is known to be a heavey feeder, so take it for what you want.  I'd say if your feeding the rcomended dose you should not burn them, unless they are a nute sensetive plant.

As far as salt buildups, I flush my soil every 2 weeks or there about as recomended by the FF schedule, and you should have no build-ups.  It is very easy to wash your nutes out in those in between waterings, if your watering to runoff.  I have yet to over feed with FF in 4 indoor grows with it.

I think 1/2 the battle is learning to read your plants, spot the deficiency before it gets bad, and fix it early.  Flush regularly to get out build-ups, and like I said I have found it hard to overdo it with these products...but I'm sure it can be done.  I grow in soil, and don't even bother with ppm's once I work my plant up to full strength and have not gotten that slight tip burn, I just keep gradually moving up with the amounts.  When I get the burn I back off just a touch and keep it there.  I have yet to have a plant that could not take full strength FF...but I haven't tried any of the nute sensetive plants like WW either with it.

I hope you figure it out...if your worried about the ppms you have just fed it, flush it out, but I wouldn't be sweating it unless the plant is one that is sensetive.


----------



## Gooeydelta9 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks freedom I will give a update in a few days. I just had a bad experiece with using full strength on my last grow with power skunk. Oh and by the way do you feed every other watering. And do you mix in the dry solubles or feed them alone?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 6, 2010)

Dood, you leaves aren't yellow. They are a lime green..

If the stems aren't purple, if large fan leaves aren't falling off the plant while still green, if the leaves aren't actually turning yellow...not lime green.... then they are healthy, and aren't lacking anything. However, with the very very slight yellowing of the leaves on the second pic, it's def in need of a higher dose of veg  nutes.

You can't starve her for N. Lime green leaves can be commmon to some strains, but with the edges yellowing like that it's N def. 

Get em some veg nutes. 

I for one, never stop using veg nutes completely during a grow. I want em as green as can be for as long as possible. I like to reveg plants as well and it helps to keep them as healthy as possible all the way through harvest if you want to bring em back to life.


I'm so stoned I had to edit this 3 times.


----------

